# IUI



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Yoohoo!!! Not been on for ages. I get up very early for work every morning and by the time i finish at 3 and get cleaning etc, tea done its time for bed again... anyways....

We ahve been referred for IUI and we are starting it in January, I was just wondering if anybody knows the success rates of it or anything?
We have also been put on the waiting list for IVF, does anybody know how long the list is?

I have to lose 3 stone ( now 2 1/2), will they still do it if i lose most of it or will i have to lose it all? It seems a bit impossible to expect me to lose it For January

Hope evrybody is well.....

Claire xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Claire
wondered where you had gone!
Which hospital are you on the waiting list with?  ours is 3 years for IVF.  Me and Kerry were both given a list of weights that you had to find your height against and make sure you are within that range.  hence why i'm trying to lose 4 stone!   x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hiyaaaa.... hope you are well xxxx

How do i get this list thingy? Im at Royal Lancaster Infirmary although i will be having IUI at Barrow.

Im currnetly 15 stone and i need to be 12 and a half which is a feat in itself seeing as its only about 12 weeks away and it chrimbo too.... im really struggling


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they should provide you with one from the reproduction department of that hospital, or see if its on their website.  Mine came in the post with all my bumph/forms to fill in


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh, i have not had anyhting like that? When will i get them, we went a month ago, not heard anyhting yet, not even fom people about IUI.
Is weight loss good for pcos?
To be honest i just feel like giving up, its been 3 1/2 years and i aint had anything other than clomid and metformin.Every xmas we get upset thinking we would have had a baby by now.
Its my fells im sorry for, he must get upset being with somebody who cant give him a baby


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Claire chin up, I do know where you are coming from.  After 6½ years I'm at the end of my tether and it breaks my heart that we might never be parents.  I'm on my last clomid cycle now too so I'll be in limbo thereafter.
Regarding the paperwork, ours took about a month to come through. they confirm the date you were listed. Every hospital is different though. Might be worth ringing them or have a look on the IUI boards.
Next Jan is quick! x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Jan is for IUI, he said he is confident i would fall preggers if i lose the weight but after reading the IUI boards it doesnt seem very sucessful, maybe im just being pessimistic, he said that i can have it with clomid and the metformin will help


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you have to stay positive   are you still doing WW?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah but im reall struggling, how do you manage to stay focused? I aint even ost a stone yet? i lost 8 1/2 in 3 weeks then put 2 o. I really cant believe that they want me to  lose it for january, how can that be healthy?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

i have just been on tesco diets thing online and my BMI is 30, is that bad? Im really tall so i would look stupid at 11st 6 that tesco says i should be lol


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

come over to the diet thread again.  B3ndy is doing the tesco on-line one.  I think BMI 30 is what some hospitals state as their requirement for IVF so that would be ok, but I know our hospital don't state BMI's they state actual weights that they want you to be.
I have to stay focused (although I have blips) because the worst thing that could happen is that I get to the top of the IVF WL but I'm turned down for being overweight x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

The way im trying to stay fosused is by thinking of my DP, he is relying on me to stick to this diet so he can have a child (unless he has one with somebody else), there isnt just me to think of, Spike wants a baby too so i have to do it.


----------

